# Rundum erneuerte ENB-Mod für Skyrim



## X-CosmicBlue (7. September 2012)

*Rundum erneuerte ENB-Mod für Skyrim*

Hallo zusammen,

verzeiht bitte den einen oder anderen Fehler, dies ist meine erste User-News.

Nachdem Boris Vorontsov, der Kopf hinter der ENB-Mod, vor einigen Wochen hier die Nutzer seines Forums fragte, ob zukünftig seine Mod neben getrennten Tag- und Nachteinstellungen auch Innenbereiche erkennen soll, folgte vor Kurzem die Version 0.119 seiner Arbeit. Sie beherrscht, wie die vorherige Version bereits auch SSAO (Sreen Space Ambient Occlusion), SSIL (Screen Space Indirect Lighting), SkyLighting, Color Tone mapping, SunRays (GodRays) und einiges mehr, aber eben jetzt auch getrennte Einstellungen für Innenräume (Gebäudeinneres) und Dungeons.

Michael Tichenor aka IndigoNeko nahm dies und eine Depth of Field Challange von Matso (Realer Name ist mir unbekannt, aber so nennt er sich im Forum von ENB und bei Nexus) zum Anlaß den zu ENB gehörenden Shader-Code komplett neu zu schreiben, unter anderen auch, damit Skyrim mit zu 1.0 gesetzten Weten in den Einstellungen zu ENB aussieht wie Skyrim ohne ENB (Boris baute zwar immer mehr Features in seine ENB-Mod ein, allerdings bedurfte es viel Ausprobieren und nicht nachvollziehbare Werte, um eine gute Darstellung zu erzeugen. Zuletzt sorgte die Einführung von SkyLighting dafür, das alle Außenbereiche überbelichtet waren, weshalb man andere Werte - etwa DirectLightingIntensityDay und AmbientLightingIntensityDay (beides zu finden in der enbseries.ini) anpassen mußte.)

Herausgekommen ist SkyRealism - ENB Evolved, welches obendrein durch den entrümpelten Shader-Code auch mehr Bilder pro Sekunde liefert (bei mir sind es bis zu 50% mehr!).
Der neugeschrieben Code bringt aber auch Nachteile: Wer etwa Bokeh Depth of Field von Matso mochte, wird von der neuen Version möglicherweise enttäuscht sein. Zwar ist Depth of Field (DoF) natürlich noch vorhanden, der Bokeh-Effekt ist aber deutlich schwächer. Und auch die von HD6/HeliosDoubleSix (auch hier ist mir der reale Name nicht bekannt) eingeführte Möglichkeit bei ENB, während Skyrim läuft, die Helligkeit zu ändern, fehlt.
Dafür gibt es aber Radial Focus Detection, eine Technik, die nicht auf den Bereich um die Mitte des Bildschirms scharf stellt, sondern auf das der Mitte am nächsten liegende Objekt.
Außerdem behebt der neue Code Probleme mit anderen Modifikationen wie Realistic Lighting und Project Reality - Climates of Tamriel. Diese hatten zuvor für Farbverfälschungen oder Probleme mit der Helligkeit gesorgt.

Michael Tichenor scheint damit ein weiterer kluger Kopf im Forum von ENB zu sein, nachdem sich dort auch Hayssam Keilany aka iCELaGlacE (seines Zeichens Multimedia Designer/VFX Artist und bekannt für seine Modifikation namens iCEnhancer für GTA) hatte blicken lassen. Michael Tichenor schrieb/schreibt seine Master-These zu 





> a new version of parallax occlusion mapping which uses surface coordinate derivatives in order to create the 3D to 2D mapping construction that's a prerequisite for the PoM technique [...] how the current algorithms do not work correctly on curved surfaces [...] a new form of Parallax Occlusion Mapping which is designed to work on curved surfaces. Here are some examples of my new Parallax Occlusion Mapping technique applied to a teapot. Self-Shadowing is currently disabled in these images, but if you are interested, I can post images where self-shadowing is enabled.


 und bringt dazu auch ein paar Bilder:
http://web.engr.oregonstate.edu/~tichenom/Teapot_POM_0.jpg
http://web.engr.oregonstate.edu/~tichenom/Teapot_POM_1.jpg
http://web.engr.oregonstate.edu/~tichenom/Teapot_POM_2.jpg
Weiter sagt er über seine Arbeit aus: 





> It requires no precomputation. The lighting and parallax can be generated without any surface normals (just vertex coordinates and texture coordinates), but it makes the surface look flat-shaded.
> http://web.engr.oregonstate.edu/~tichenom/torus_POM_1.jpg
> This is an example of rendering a torus (64 subdivisions radially, 32 subdivisions axially) without any surface normal information at all. If you look closely, you can see that it is flat-shaded, because there isn't any surface normal to interpolate across the surface. There are some minor artifacts when polygon angles are very close to 90 degrees, but they disappear with super-sampled anti-aliasing. If you look closely at the left-most side of the torus, you can see some of the artifacts near the edge, where it looks jagged.


Siehe auch im ENB-Forum ab hier und folgende Seiten.

Wir dürfen also gespannt sein, sowohl was noch grafisch aus Skyrim heraus zu holen ist, wie auch in Hinsicht ob und wie weit die Arbeit von Michael Tichenor zukünftig in Spielen Verwendung finden wird.
Bilder zur Rundum erneuerten Version 0.119 der ENB-Mod für Skyrim gibt es bei Nexus.


----------



## Combi (7. September 2012)

*AW: Rundum erneuerte ENB-Mod für Skyrim*

den 119,hab ich seit 5 tagen drin,zusammen mit den mods:prOPAs ENB 117 and 119 darker Nights for CoT at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community
muss ich sagen...geile grafik...
jetzt noch 3-5 texturmods dazu und es sieht fast wie in den screenshots aus..
wobei ich mich immer noch frage,wie die tussies in den screens die posen machen..


----------



## Gast20141127 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Rundum erneuerte ENB-Mod für Skyrim*

Ist schon krass was in dem Spiel drin steckt mit "etwas" Arbeit.
Hoffentlich kommt mit dem nächsten Addon dann auch bald mal ne Gold-Edition, dann schlag ich zu.

Momentan warte ich ja was die Community aus Witcher2 bastelt. Das Modkit ist ja seit kurzem erhältlich.


----------



## TempestX1 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Rundum erneuerte ENB-Mod für Skyrim*

Wofür steht ENB? Ist das eine Abkürzung?


----------



## Gast20141127 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Rundum erneuerte ENB-Mod für Skyrim*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Wofür steht ENB? Ist das eine Abkürzung?


Dazu findet man nicht mal auf der offiziellen Seite selber was dazu.  
Graphic modification ENBSeries for Fallout New Vegas, TES Skyrim, GTA 4, Deus Ex, GTA San Andreas, other games

Vielleicht ja "extra nice boobs"....  


*EDIT:*

Also soviel ich jetzt rausgekriegt habe heist es wohl
_Enhanced Natural Bloom
- _blooming ist ja ein Shader-Effekt, man könnte es wohl grob auf deutsch so übersetzen:_
"erweiterte (bzw. verbesserte oder gesteigerte) natürliche Beleuchtung"

_Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.Vielleicht schreibt ja mal wer dem Boris ne Mail..._   (Nachtrag: Ich hab das jetzt selbst mal in die Hand genommen, in Kürze wissen wir ja dann vielleicht mehr)

_Ich bevorzuge aber mein "extra nice boobs" von vorher,
Passt ja auch viel besser zu den ganzen Titten-Mods die es für Skyrim gibt.


----------



## Do Berek (8. September 2012)

*AW: Rundum erneuerte ENB-Mod für Skyrim*

Großer Gott,wer steigt bei den ganzen Mods und Einstellungen noch durch?Mir reichts mit Standard-HD Texturen,alles andere vielleicht mal wenn ne andere Karte im Rechner steckt ala 7870 aufwärts...


----------



## prof2061 (8. September 2012)

*AW: Rundum erneuerte ENB-Mod für Skyrim*

So ne komplette mod zusammenstellung + neue config datein die meine gtx 680 auch ohne supersampling zum schwitzen bringt wäre mal was feines.
Ich weiß nicht bei mir sieht das immer nie so aus wie in den Videos vorallem bei gta mit iceenhancer, das sah bei mir einach nur .... aus, skyrim mit endb sieht schon gut aus aber vorallem objekte au mittlerer-weiter enernung sehen kacke aus, ich will das alle objekte in sichtweite geladen werden und nicht das die grassbüschel nur in 10m radius um mich da sind! anpassungen per config wie ugridload usw führen immer nur zu absürtzen am laufenden bande und egal wie hoch man die werte setzt auf mittlerer enfernung sieht trotzdem alles schlecht aus!


----------



## Gast20141127 (8. September 2012)

*AW: Rundum erneuerte ENB-Mod für Skyrim*



prof2061 schrieb:


> , ich will das alle objekte in sichtweite geladen werden und nicht das die grassbüschel nur in 10m radius um mich da sind! anpassungen per config wie ugridload usw führen immer nur zu absürtzen am laufenden bande und egal wie hoch man die werte setzt auf mittlerer enfernung sieht trotzdem alles schlecht aus!


Hast du das schon mal versucht? Enhanced Distant Terrain at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community

Die Videos von Gopher sind bisweilen auch ganz interessant.
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL96C073B0B8BFC01D&feature=playlist-comment

EDIT:
Diese Links bringen dich vielleicht auch weiter.
http://gaming.stackexchange.com/questions/35760/how-can-i-extend-the-view-distances-further
http://forum.step-project.com/showthread.php?tid=617&pid=8078
http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/11/16/skyrim-i-want-more-pretties/
http://hardocp.com/article/2011/11/23/tweaking_skyrim_image_quality/3


----------



## Gast20141127 (8. September 2012)

*AW: Rundum erneuerte ENB-Mod für Skyrim*

Also nochmal zu der Frage von  *TempestX1* was denn ENB wohl bedeutet;
Wie gestern geschrieben hab ich dem ENB-Entwickler mal gemailt, und soeben ist die Antwort gekommen.
Hier ein Screenie aus meinem Thunderbird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die Zweifler an der Echtheit der Mail hab ich im Spoiler bei Interesse nochmal den Mailheader reinkopiert.


Spoiler



Betreff:
Re: ENB Mod
Von:
Vorontsov Boris <boris-vorontsov@yandex.ru>
Datum:
08.09.2012 12:53
An:
Yahoo <gustlegga@yahoo.de>
X-Account-Key:
account3
X-UIDL:
AK51+FcAAF5GUEs5pgemzQSSBDk
X-Mozilla-Status:
0011
X-Mozilla-Status2:
00000000
X-Apparently-To:
gustlegga@yahoo.de via 87.248.117.174; Sat, 08 Sep 2012 12:27:18 +0000
Received-SPF:
pass (domain of yandex.ru designates 95.108.130.92 as permitted sender)
X-YMailISG:
LjzWzMkWLDsIajOenRgND4f3oO5meq9c5LGXwCtnbskbjfFp 3G2xJHJLG24PJXyjby5kVppktUV_qga9inuVwLVvv2VzWAdfooFnJSbRIMUB 8fpE7r3dGdrQ6.a57wgMXbm3ojs66UJo0ReeH0BJh488GURqJi.6bohIYyQN YSCChxDeEfXtCe3qUkuvxlFFuYtJdBrWVpKITbelg.AEs.xUqH1juL2mpF4d 5whKy3V29A0EVVrFwSGEpM3ETcIQwQLgEKQUfmmWJ4idBO4RFxJqcO6Qs86O cyIgRogSu_AF2o1wCpzB9lCm09Jpl82bNkrg_ePCxpSiN_M1EVo6HsAdHsrb oFR2Fj7gEX2W_pvNqOZRsXYBBw_IAv8fDn1eviv_OYPo_JOtBUU3AXtwMhan cVYPA40T6BziFypUTlKrPKbU1Qx2iCw1TYdvd6JdH5PDtSrHrPGwDL0SMLWd xywjH35_kENVnCzYWN8KOQedMwqTFAE2y5rVv.3PlMAFmCDszDBKIXEpjuf5 AYydis.GApOQJDYm8Xh5TGm75AqUga9Zku_6MMkIiYTwf3PUf4b11bOpvQkZ vB1tVJaMPlstBOhz04L.VOSpbrUj.XBS8r1wh2eoAYNjrmjRzLZ42V3sFsj3 VQHpmTXTUnM1brIRd_JqIouLkCMDa3TEHwjtbcv8o2NCAbIuKyKsKtiXKfRE krbmihplPX5mdzfdRiJiSjWye6s9UD27fuXPicw4lamLIZxPQf4V2kNW_55C KtM3wq8rmpscWL0IwADaWEQq8497NDJWmYDkgXqLzq1NjMDdlP9yagqsfiL2 tRedBqaV1m5ITZMZRWkoiQ0B37XB42pq7XewR33ndnL8UugHex52uIA2AJOo _hY30C5MuVurO.lZYqeeymlYD0TMGRIf27Yu1Vt_BkM.IP2ZLKa9KLosiMNa gg306iC1iGbIRDksgftyYzR4syfzlVaCelcyQ.oqX77akSrPo3esPdFrb7I2 6U9fP.R_NDnSNL9JddAsCMLAbcj1Fs1xiOnVjTYE2.nQ_w9MaoK8CuAh8A0X 3FwQjNVuYIrIZJlDjDfPZ3M1gtdb8.G6zL94FbtKhtZZ1mKYkUnbrPxIzf9Q NYu01CeGC5Hl2Uxl4l_vgcnwqL0AbCb3p.MV7OnqexrZfg_XVR5jfZc8Z1qJ pnM9qbLIikLQvJtl.LFgws.tPOFuaryG3DzlilEHia2rAtdnJvdGAtnm0ls3 HwuczrXajzlJZZiaBKihaFS9bUUpLvz.7ZDiHTxqirek7xIi6gQcLKsb8Lgy AlbXCu68_pnyCScAxkp4JavAfwhd.RTFXw--
X-Originating-IP:
[95.108.130.92]
Authentication-Results:
mta1030.mail.ukl.yahoo.com from=yandex.ru; domainkeys=neutral (no sig); from=yandex.ru; dkim=pass (ok)
Received:
from 127.0.0.1 (EHLO forward14.mail.yandex.net) (95.108.130.92) by mta1030.mail.ukl.yahoo.com with SMTP; Sat, 08 Sep 2012 12:27:18 +0000
Received:
from web24f.yandex.ru (web24f.yandex.ru [95.108.130.11]) by forward14.mail.yandex.net (Yandex) with ESMTP id 74D0519829E7 for <gustlegga@yahoo.de>; Sat, 8 Sep 2012 14:53:57 +0400 (MSK)
Received:
from 127.0.0.1 (localhost.localdomain [127.0.0.1]) by web24f.yandex.ru (Yandex) with ESMTP id 2F2223A60050; Sat, 8 Sep 2012 14:53:57 +0400 (MSK)
DKIM-Signature:
v=1; a=rsa-sha256; c=relaxed/relaxed; d=yandex.ru; s=mail; t=1347101637; bh=8wvkXgJcsdNZmctWgtRcySmeUWcFdJmKHxNqbft/P/c=; h=From:To:In-Reply-To:References:Subject:MIME-Version:Message-Id: Date:Content-Transfer-Encoding:Content-Type; b=u8BpojWQJqgG+y4SPlZCjBr7WRWuRoySdXd+nI2JYj6kIcOYa9yIpmr2iwhwB4WJ9 Yo2Ftj4a40n5FtcEO1wZ7kQLj5jLIgA18WmDX1hx40kDZn0L/BD1jUU6VESVUm6UN6 mX2FoDowwMrewgzV4wVLqgW3Oz89pKsfAwOA3jpc=
Received:
from 188.242.92.250.pool.sknt.ru (188.242.92.250.pool.sknt.ru [188.242.92.250]) by web24f.yandex.ru with HTTP; Sat, 08 Sep 2012 14:53:56 +0400
In-Reply-To:
<504A7A8C.5080005@yahoo.de>
Referenzen:
<504A7A8C.5080005@yahoo.de>
MIME-Version:
1.0
Nachricht-ID:
<199611347101636@web24f.yandex.ru>
X-Mailer:
Yamail [ Ð¯Ð½Ð´ÐµÐºÑ ] 5.0
Content-Transfer-Encoding:
7bit
Content-Type:
text/plain


Somit also nix mit irgendwelchen kryptischen Abkürzungen zu Grafikeffekten,
der Gute hat also schlicht 3 Buchstaben aus dem Namen einer Frau genommen für die er mal schwärmte.

Tja, so einfach kann das Leben sein....


----------



## blaidd (8. September 2012)

*AW: Rundum erneuerte ENB-Mod für Skyrim*

Coole Sache mit den überarbeiteten Shadern, probier ich nachher mal für meine Fallout 3 ENB aus, das ist nämlich schon ein ganz schöner ... Clusterfuck (mir fällt grad nix passendes auf Deutsch ein), vor allem mit verschiedenen Effekt-Dateien von verschiedenen Presents. Wenn das ganze leichter nachzuvollziehen ist, umso besser... Hab die News zwar gesehen, aber nur halb beachtet, weil eben für Skyrim... 

Das DoF kriegt man bestimmt ansehnlich hin, ist einer der Effekte, die mir bisher am wenigsten Kummer bereitet haben (ich ärgere mich grad mit dem Bloom ab).

Muß dazu allerdings auch sagen, daß ich mich erst seit einiger Zeit mit Shadern bzw. HLSL beschäftige und meine Assembler-Kenntnisse sind eher beschränkt. Deshalb klasse, wenn der Code ein wenig geordnet wurde...


----------



## DarkMo (8. September 2012)

*AW: Rundum erneuerte ENB-Mod für Skyrim*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> http://web.engr.oregonstate.edu/~tichenom/Teapot_POM_0.jpg
> http://web.engr.oregonstate.edu/~tichenom/Teapot_POM_1.jpg
> http://web.engr.oregonstate.edu/~tichenom/Teapot_POM_2.jpg


 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...im-forum-altes-klassisches-upload-system.html ...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Rundum erneuerte ENB-Mod für Skyrim*

Wenn das Hässliche DOF nicht wäre würde ich die Mod laden und dann noch das SSAO anpassen und dann ist alles besser.


----------



## D00msday (16. September 2012)

*AW: Rundum erneuerte ENB-Mod für Skyrim*

Wo wir gerade dabei sind: Welche ENB Mods findet ihr denn am Besten? Welche würdet ihr weiterempfehlen?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Rundum erneuerte ENB-Mod für Skyrim*

Die nutzte ich mit paar Anpassungen:
Opethfeldt6 ENB at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community


----------



## Carmir (17. September 2012)

*AW: Rundum erneuerte ENB-Mod für Skyrim*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Wenn das Hässliche DOF nicht wäre würde ich die Mod laden und dann noch das SSAO anpassen und dann ist alles besser.


 Kannst ja weglassen.


----------

